# Tsuki Iriminage



## Spinedoc (Apr 28, 2015)

Been playing around with a few variations of this in class. Both direct, as well as indirect. One of my favorites to do is the Tissier Shihan version....






But then, I found this variation...and to be honest, I kind of like this. Still feeling it out, but I like the variation and my Sensei and I are going to explore this one some more.






Anyway, it's always interesting to explore the variations inherent in every technique....shihonage is another one, but that is for another day.....There's a great variation that Donovan Waite Shihan teaches on Yokomenuchi Shihonage....


----------



## K-man (Apr 28, 2015)

I really don't like these tenkan versions where Uke is running all over the place before throwing himself to the ground. It just won't happen that way in a real fight. I don't see the point in almost taking Uke to the ground then standing him up again to take him down.

'Enter with irimi, hit with kokyu' is the truth I train by. Not that I don't use tenkan but if I do it is a much shortened version. Iriminage is bread and butter for my training and I teach a version of this to my Karate and Krav students.

Here are a couple of versions I can live with.











and perhaps a more 'real' version ...


----------



## Spinedoc (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, we train with both direct and indirect iriminage. The versions you show we practice as well, but more as a direct iriminage.

Here's a direct version in the USAF as demonstrated by Yamada Sensei.






The tenkan versions are more indirect and designed for different situations.

Straight up fight with someone coming straight at you....direct iriminage...but I can also think of multiple situations where the indirect iriminage could also be used.

Additionally, it's helpful in training to play with balance and structure, maai, timing, and speed.

Mike


----------

